# Cleaning the engine bay - what products?



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to give the engine bay of my car a quick clean. Many years ago I covered all the electrical bits with cling film and sprayed engine degreaser everywhere and then hosed it all down - whilst the engine was running.

I don't really want to risk that with a modern car that's full of electronics. The engine bay is quite clean already but I want to make it super clean.

What kind of detailing products would work well on the rubber, plastic and metal parts in the engine bay without causing any risk to any component?

Is it just a case of wiping everything I can see with diluted APC?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i did that the other day then just used megs tire gel to give it a spruce - think its in the orchard sample thread

think the aerospace 303 comes recommended too


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One thing id recommend is cover all sensitive parts with kitchen foil as it moulds itself around the said parts and it's also waterproof.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Apc will be fine if not too dirty, Britemax grime out is great for this. 

Gonz.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Just went out into the garage and found a 5L container of Bilt Hamber Surfex HD degreaser. I presume this could be used (diluted considerably) for engine bay cleaning with an MF cloth?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

evoke said:


> Just went out into the garage and found a 5L container of Bilt Hamber Surfex HD degreaser. I presume this could be used (diluted considerably) for engine bay cleaning with an MF cloth?


yes that will do perfectly. If you have any brushes too for the tight areas and to agitate then even better.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

steve_07 said:


> yes that will do perfectly. If you have any brushes too for the tight areas and to agitate then even better.


Cheers, mate. I forgot I had the Surfex HD! And I've got plenty of brushes (at least a dozen) of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Done my engine bay few months ago wasn't too bad to begin with though. I used APC diluted in a spray bottle and covered all sensitive area's like alternator and electrical plugs etc with plastic bags and clingfilm. 

Sprayed APC all over the bay and agitated with a number of different brushes . Rinsed of with the hose on a wide spray setting like rain simulation one as you shouldn't need to much power.

Can dry with some old cloths that you don't mind chucking out or take for a drive to heat it up and ensure everything is dry. Dressed all plastics with Autoglym rubber and vinyl.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366540


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Forsh said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366540


Wow! You did a great job there, Forsh. I'm too scared to use a hosepipe so I'll try diluted APC applied with a cloth/applicator pad, agitated with a brush and a good wipe down with an MF.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I G101 to clean then when dry spray with AS finish


----------



## goodison1972 (May 15, 2016)

i use baby wipes, lots of patience and elbow grease... for really stubborn bits, i use diluted TFR or sometimes Autosmart G101. once the area is grease free, then Autoglym show shine


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

I have done several engines with a good old jet wash, snow foam, detailing brush then a blast way.

I then use, a master blaster, to dry the whole engine and components... 

Does a great job


----------

